# Line laser...help



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A plumb bob laser? the bosch one is awesome. I use one for layouts on the floor and transferring it to the ceiling.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually called line lasers.

I have the Milwaukee 2 point laser which obviously shoots a spot straight up and a spot straight down.
This is good for the layout on the floor then transferring to ceiling as Tool Guy mentioned, but if you have a bunch of can light in a row, a line laser seems to be the answer.
That way, you don't have to pull off the bottom of the wall and mark the floor then shoot a dot up on every single light.
Also the line laser will come in very handy when the wall isn't square and you need the cans to line up square.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

oh yeah... i want one of those too. I figured I would go with the bosch, as the 2 point bosch is awesome.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ive got the bosch line laser and no complaints, get a fastcap 3rd hand to mount it.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

chewy said:


> Ive got the bosch line laser and no complaints, get a fastcap 3rd hand to mount it.


Which one?
And what's a fast cap?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

chewy said:


> Ive got the bosch line laser and no complaints, get a fastcap 3rd hand to mount it.


Which one?
And what's a fastcap?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Which one?

And what's a fastcap?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have this one and it's excellent. Perfect for what we do, nice case, magnetic swivel, and a grid ceiling bracket if you feel like getting into that business.
I looked at the two competing Bosch's but I like this case much better.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203054...roductId=203054805&storeId=10051#.UPKnmGdCN8E


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the CST Berger ILM XT. Works great, I use it all the time for cans and counter height receptacles in kitchens.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I've had this one for about 10 years. Works great and was about $100. 
Good at 1/4" @ 100'. Comes with glasses and a pole target.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I bought this one last week for a specific job. Figured I'd return it if it wasn't powerful enough. It did the job.

I could see the line 75' in either direction on a 20' ceiling. I'm keeping it.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...word=johnson+laser&storeId=10051#.UPK4HmegDeI


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have this one and it's excellent. Perfect for what we do, nice case, magnetic swivel, and a grid ceiling bracket if you feel like getting into that business.
> I looked at the two competing Bosch's but I like this case much better.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203054...roductId=203054805&storeId=10051#.UPKnmGdCN8E


I have the same one and it works well. Not only great for pot lights, but when you have rows of surface mounted fluorescent lights it makes lining them up much easier.

The Dewalt Case is great and even has slots to hold spare batteries.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> I have the same one and it works well. Not only great for pot lights, *but when you have rows of surface mounted fluorescent lights it makes lining them up much easier.*
> 
> The Dewalt Case is great and even has slots to hold spare batteries.


Actually that's what I bought it for at the time. 

I also have a David White manual level rotary laser and tripod. It is SUCH a pain in the ass to set up and move I went out and got this one because the plumbers had one and it looked SO much easier than mine.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have used this alot and it works very well.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> I bought this one last week for a specific job. Figured I'd return it if it wasn't powerful enough. It did the job.
> 
> I could see the line 75' in either direction on a 20' ceiling. I'm keeping it.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...word=johnson+laser&storeId=10051#.UPK4HmegDeI


I have one of those. You have to manually level it and can be a PITA, but it is great when you have nothing square to measure from.

EDIT: Also great for when you tell the helper to go get your johnson out of the truck.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I've had this one for about 10 years. Works great and was about $100.
> Good at 1/4" @ 100'. Comes with glasses and a pole target.


So you mount on a tripod and turn sideways for can lights?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

KGN742003 said:


> I have used this alot and it works very well.


Is this the 087?
Is the beam tight and bright at distance lengths?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky723 said:


> Is this the 087?
> Is the beam tight and bright at distance lengths?


i use this as well mostly when i have to hang a conduit level from the ceiling. its bright enough if the batteries are fresh but honestly i wish it was brighter most of the time. it could be that its getting old i guess


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

sparky723 said:


> Is this the 087?
> Is the beam tight and bright at distance lengths?


It's not going to work well in bright areas but most won't. As far as accuracy goes, everything looks straight as far as the eye goes. I have used it up to 100' or so then re-position farther down the run. The magnet on it is really strong so I usually find a metal beam to stick it on.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> So you mount on a tripod and turn sideways for can lights?


Yes, it's a triple bubble and has both a 1/4-20 hole and I think a 3/8 for mounting. 
I've had pretty good luck using a good camera stand. I swiped it from the wife when she had a photography business.

The only trick I used was marking the laser mark on each end of the ceiling. This way the second day had the same reference mark to start from.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> Yes, it's a triple bubble and has both a 1/4-20 hole and I think a 3/8 for mounting.
> I've had pretty good luck using a good camera stand. I swiped it from the wife when she had a photography business.
> 
> The only trick I used was marking the laser mark on each end of the ceiling. This way the second day had the same reference mark to start from.


What is the model number of that ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> What is the model number of that ?


00948249000
Laser Trac 360 deg rotary laser

Here is the web page

http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-laser-trac-trade-360-deg-rotary-laser-level/p-00948249000P


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> 00948249000
> Laser Trac 360 deg rotary laser
> 
> Here is the web page
> ...


That link isn't working.
That's manual leveling, right?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> That link isn't working.
> That's manual leveling, right?


It worked for me just now. 
But yes, it's manual leveling.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

sparky723 said:


> That link isn't working.
> That's manual leveling, right?


Link worked for me, but it does not state manual or self level, I would guess since I see bubble levels on it then it is manual.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

aftershockews said:


> Link worked for me, but it does not state manual or self level, I would guess since I see bubble levels on it then it is manual.


Thought the same. I'm on iPad, so probably needed flash. He sent me a diff. Link and it worked.
It got HORRID reviews.

This is what I base my tool purchases on.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> Thought the same. I'm on iPad, so probably needed flash. He sent me a diff. Link and it worked.
> It got HORRID reviews.
> 
> This is what I base my tool purchases on.


I'm sure it did get HORRID reviews. 
If you ask enough people you'll hear what your looking for. 

I've not had any problems with it. Of course I don't beat my tools to death and they tend to last a long time and work well.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I'm sure it did get HORRID reviews.
> If you ask enough people you'll hear what your looking for.
> 
> I've not had any problems with it. Of course I don't beat my tools to death and they tend to last a long time and work well.


I wasn't looking for anything. The bad reviews seriously outweighed the good ones. That's all.

I don't beat my to death, either.
As a matter of fact, I baby them.

I've excluded several from my choices because they only have a soft case.
I like a hard case to protect what I'm gonna spend $200 on.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I wasn't looking for anything. The bad reviews seriously outweighed the good ones. That's all.
> 
> I don't beat my to death, either.
> As a matter of fact, I baby them.
> ...


The soft case went out the window the day I got it. I used a small tackle box. 
I picked up a nice Meede spotting scope and switched the level and a few other items into it this weekend. 
I had never expected this level to last as long as it has. I really thought it was going to get tossed after just a few months of use. 
Like a cheap harbor freight tool, toss at the end of a job. But it didn't work out like that.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol.
I guess I'm looking for a self leveling one that's middle of the line..

I want to be able to set one up and have it shoot a line on the ceiling from one end of a room all the way to the other end.

I really like the Dewalt DW 098, Pls180, Bosch gll3-80.

If its self leveling and it has the locking feature, will it work if you lock it and turn it sideways looking up at the ceiling? That way I know I could get a end to end beam up there. Or will it not shine due to being sideways and out of the usual 6 degrees?

I'm looking for the best laser for the best price.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

People who are dissatisfied will be more motivated to write a bad review versus people who are satisfied that will write a good review.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

Deep Cover said:


> People who are dissatisfied will be more motivated to write a bad review versus people who are satisfied that will write a good review.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.


Not really..but anyway, if they aren't happy and take the time to write a bad review, then there is gotta be an issue.

Didn't mean to psychoanalyze the reviews of a laser.

I just want opinions because obviously they matter to me


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've narrowed my choices down to a few...

The DeWalt 087

The DeWalt 089

CST/Berger ILM-XTG ( found this green laser for $245)

And a couple more...

The main thing I'm looking to use it for is can lights....

Does anyone use a CST/Berger ILM-XT or the ILM-XTG?

The lock feature and hard case are import to me but want the best price, too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I've narrowed my choices down to a few...
> 
> The DeWalt 087
> 
> ...



here's my CST/Berger ILM-XT in action. Took some pictures just for you. :thumbup:


That end wall is 36 feet from the laser.










Same view with the lights on. Still plenty bright and normally the conditions it's used in.











If your cans aren't dead nuts straight using this you should probably hang up the tools. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a suggestion.

Set up the laser off to the side in a way that hits a clear and precise spot on the rough in kit instead of trying to eyeball the center.

Of course this only works if all the lights are of the same type.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Set up the laser off to the side in a way that hits a clear and precise spot on the rough in kit instead of trying to eyeball the center.
> 
> Of course this only works if all the lights are of the same type.


I do that for new work cans. Much easier than trying to eyeball the center. I'll usually line it up with the hanger bar nail/screw. For remodel cans the center works perfectly with a template to trace or sticker like I have there.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> here's my CST/Berger ILM-XT in action. Took some pictures just for you. :thumbup:
> 
> That end wall is 36 feet from the laser.
> 
> ...


This is why I love this forum. It's the time and effort taken to help a fellow electrician out that matters. My mind is now made up. Thank you Electricmanscott for going the extra mile.

I know that me asking about the laser seems trivia to some, but to me it a big purchase. If I'm gonna drop $200 on a tool, I need it to have all the features I'm looking for and be the best price.

Thanks again, Scott!

P.s.- I'd love to hear more tips and see more pics from everyone. Yee Haa! I love ET!


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of a ILM-XT laser level. 

Yea!


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

those suckers aren't cheap are they. I got my Dewalt DW087K for $75 used without a mark on it. You will be very happy with your purchase!


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

kawimudslinger said:


> those suckers aren't cheap are they. I got my Dewalt DW087K for $75 used without a mark on it. You will be very happy with your purchase!


Yea,
The 087 was on my list, but the number one reason I opted not to get the 087 (or 089) is because of no lock feature. Ugh. Why they don't have a lock on them is beyond me.
I was also considering the CST/Berger CL-10, but it got several bad reviews stating it was off at 1/4" at 30'. I liked it because its horizontal line was a rotating one.

If I had an extra $200, I would've gotten the Bosch Gll3-80, where both lines rotate.

When I saw Electricmanscotts' pictures, I was satisfied and headed to HD.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

IMO the bosch GLL3-80 is THE lazer, solid 360° lines on all three axises, intersecting points in all 6 directions


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

randas said:


> IMO the bosch GLL3-80 is THE lazer, solid 360° lines on all three axises, intersecting points in all 6 directions


Yea, it was in my top 3 of choices...just couldn't justify the $300+ price tag to lay out can lights.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

randas said:


> IMO the bosch GLL3-80 is THE lazer, solid 360° lines on all three axises, intersecting points in all 6 directions


And why would I need that for can lights?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BBQ said:


> And why would I need that for can lights?


If you want to line up a row of cans then, I could see a possible benefit.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> If you want to line up a row of cans then, I could see a possible benefit.


Try to keep up ....



> solid 360° lines on all three axises, intersecting points in all 6 directions


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Try to keep up ....


Two intersecting lines on the ceiling lets you square up multiple rows of cans..
The horizontal line has no use in this application, but why not combine multiple tools. Horizontal line is good for lining up outlets on kitchen counters


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

randas said:


> Two intersecting lines on the ceiling lets you square up multiple rows of cans..
> The horizontal line has no use in this application, but why not combine multiple tools. Horizontal line is good for lining up outlets on kitchen counters


I dont need to buy a Cadillac, Lexus, or Ferrari to get from point A to point B. My Ford pickup gets me back and forth just fine.
While its nice to have to have the intersecting lines, its not necessary to spend nearly $400 to get them. That may be what BBQ is trying to say.
The ILM-XT gives you those intersecting lines for almost half the price. Yea, you may have to move it around or back to get the line behind the level, but I'll do that to save the $$.
I've opened the ILM-XT and it throws a beam very far vertical and horizontal. I'm happy with my purchase.


----------

